# Freedom



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

*SETUP:*
*Name: Freedom*
*Date:* 06.01.2006 
*Dimensions:* 56*35*30 ( long*wide*tall) cm
*Volume:* 57L
*Lighting:* DIY 2 X 15W T8 (6500K) + 2 X 18W PC (6500k) 
*Filter:* Aquaclear 25
*CO2:* DIY + Elos ATO-10
*Substrate:* Elos Terra 12L
*Rocks:* Xisto
*Plants:* Blyxa japonica, Glossostigma elatinoides, Rotala wallichii and Vesicularia dubyana

*Fish:* Otocinclus sp, Poecilia reticulata
*pH:* 6,5/6,8
*Temperature:* 26ºC









Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

you are the best

truly beautiful this bathtub but where it finds all these fantastic woods and roks ... in Italy nothing is not found: ( i'm very furious


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Filipe did not mention why he called the tank "freedom". Whatever the reason, IMHO, the guppies reflect a real freedom of the owner that other than tetra-like fishes could also be used in an aesthetically planned tank. So what I liked most in this tank is the guppy.

The rock on the left hand side is a beautiful one and attracts my attention. On the other hand the rock and the branches are in a competition with each other. I would not prefer to create this competition. When glosso grows up the attraction of the rock may be partially diffused.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice blyxa.


----------



## matthewburk (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you should not hide the drifwood with the blyxa on the right. That is the coolest part IMO.


----------



## iDDT (Mar 2, 2005)

Another great aquascape made by you.
For me the best hardscape is on the second picture. Don't you think r. wallichii is to high for 30cm tall tank? I mean it grows very high, about 40cm.

I see you use a lot of ELOS stuff like substrates, CO2 reactor. Could you tell me where did you get them? Did you bay it in some local store or maybe via internet? Elos substrate seems to be very similar to ADA substrates.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

fgencoz said:


> Filipe did not mention why he called the tank "freedom".


It's a long story... Guppies are not mine (or my choice!) they are of my wife  
I arranged a reason to create plus an aquarium, but with some restrictions...The Guppies... 
So, if I need to keep them, I need to treat them well...
I Use it as a maternity, they are born... grow and live there!
They use the plants to be hidden and they live "in nature" ... the reason of the name *"freedom"*



fgencoz said:


> The rock on the left hand side is a beautiful one and attracts my attention. On the other hand the rock and the branches are in a competition with each other. I would not prefer to create this competition. When glosso grows up the attraction of the rock may be partially diffused.


It will be that I thought high? you read my thoughts? 



iDDT said:


> I see you use a lot of ELOS stuff like substrates, CO2 reactor. Could you tell me where did you get them? Did you bay it in some local store or maybe via internet? Elos substrate seems to be very similar to ADA substrates.


I bought in a local store. Visit them website and see if it exists some local deliverer.

_*Update 08.01.2006*_



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

FAAO said:


> It's a long story... Guppies are not mine (or my choice!) they are of my wife
> I arranged a reason to create plus an aquarium, but with some restrictions...The Guppies...
> So, if I need to keep them, I need to treat them well...
> I Use it as a maternity, they are born... grow and live there!
> ...


*

It is a great story. I am impressed.
* 


FAAO said:


> you read my thoughts?


Oh! No, only sometimes.


----------



## Maran (Sep 8, 2004)

Nice to see another aquascape made by you 
Why have you bury the tip of a heater in the substrate ?


----------



## javoski (Jan 9, 2006)

Wow 

As I´m a portuguese native speaker also, I´m happy to say that you´re a very _prolífero_ aquascaper. (_Prolífero_ i guess is the same as proliferous).

And I´m always amazed by the simplicity of your layouts ... how you achieve so much with 2 plants (3 including the moss).

Congrats, man!


----------



## ja__ (Oct 14, 2005)

i just love your tanks FAAO its so pleasing too my eyes


----------



## jdigiorgio (Jan 29, 2004)

*Another great looking tank!!!*

Bravo!!!!!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

* Update 23.01.2006*



I added some plants to get some contrast, now it's to wait that they grow and they form the desired layout.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I particularly love the wood. 

Two minor points - I don't like the stone at present but we'll see when the glosso fills.

Is it me or does the left hand Blyxa detract, too many focal points for a small tank?

Beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## Lydia (Jun 20, 2005)

It's beautiful. I'm jealous . Makes me want to tear down my 20 and re-re-re-re-reaquascape it. Awesome looking tank.


----------



## Merman (Apr 26, 2005)

Inspiring! I really love the shape of the wood


----------



## bpm2000 (Jul 5, 2005)

gf225 said:


> I particularly love the wood.
> 
> Two minor points - I don't like the stone at present but we'll see when the glosso fills.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the sense of depth would die with the removal of the back blyxa?

Great tank!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

If to look at carefully, verify that the driftwood, the rock and the Blyxa of the right are bigger. 
The driftwood starts behind the Blyxa of the right and finishes into the front, so if I remove the left blyxa I w'll lost the deep.
When glosso fills the bottom, the rock will give some deep contrast to the scape, enhancing more the driftwood.

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Boas,

I arranged some time during the night of yesterday preparing a small video of 5min of my planted tanks.

*Video:*

* :arrow: Download --> River_and_Freedom.avi*

_*Specs:*
*Video Codec:* Divx 5
*Audio CodecAudio:* Mp3
*Time:* 4m44s
*Size:* 40mb_

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira
*PS: This file is the same of the Thread "Across the River"*


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

FAAO said:


> Boas,
> 
> I arranged some time during the night of yesterday preparing a small video of 5min of my planted tanks.
> 
> ...


I don't know why but all I am getting is the song playing. I right-clicked SAVE AS and waited for it to download. I am using Windows Media Player.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

JerseyScape said:


> I don't know why but all I am getting is the song playing. I right-clicked SAVE AS and waited for it to download. I am using Windows Media Player.


Try using real player, make sure it is on theater view. My WMP would not play the video either.

NICE Tanks love the guppies too.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

To see this video you need to install divx video codec.
Get it in www.divx.com and install it, then you can use the windows media player 

Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Who is the song artist? Great video!


----------



## waterscapeaq (Nov 8, 2005)

a tank that's bring up the name given"FREEDOM" nice balance setup!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,



dennis said:


> Who is the song artist? Great video!


Sorry for the delay, The song calls hypnotized - Simple Minds.

About the aquarium... I decided to make some modifications!
What you think about this?!



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

FAAO said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, The song calls hypnotized - Simple Minds.
> 
> ...


I like it, although it wouldn't be a good idea to mix dwarf hairgrass and glossostigma together when they are filled in.

Like this scape much better even though I love the blyxa!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I love this latest layout.

May I ask your tips on keeping Anubias algae free? I know KH2PO4 keeps GSA away but how about other algae? What is your lighting and schedule?

The only way I can seem to keep my leaves algae free is by shading under other plants.


----------



## BigChuckP (Oct 8, 2005)

I like this setup much better than the previous one also. Is there anyway to get rid of or hide all that equipment you have in your tank? Cleaning it up a bit would make the tank that much better.


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,



gf225 said:


> May I ask your tips on keeping Anubias algae free? I know KH2PO4 keeps GSA away but how about other algae? What is your lighting and schedule?


It is early for knowing will gain algae and if they go to remain itself in the same conditions, because they have only 2 weeks...
I'm using 2x15w T8 tube and 2x18w PC 6.500k for 9h/Day.



BigChuckP said:


> Cleaning it up a bit would make the tank that much better.


This is a working tank, when finished I'll take a pictures without equipment.
Thx

_*Update 28.02.2006*_






Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice photos FAAO  
Sincerely I liked more the previous "version" with Blyxa, but I think that you have verified because then would be too much seemed to "Rise beyond the Limits" (I remember that you used the same...Blyxa and Glosso carpet). 
What type of Eleocharis do you use? Accicularis or Parvula?.....
In my opinion, Eleocharis works well in this layout but I believe that this "will be eaten" to Glosso. 

Regards


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

@FAAO: I dun think mixing the hair grass & the Glosso is a good idea!what will it look like when all of them fill in?
With the name "Freedom", I believe that using only hair grass is better!


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

It passed some time since the last update, the Eleocharis and glosso fills the bottom... I will make a few adjustments on the future but right now It's like this!



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Well, I'll be the first to say that your Eleocharistigma turned out beautifully!


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Very beautiful tank the end result is stunning!! Great work !


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

Only to bring up to date the thread «Update 30.04.2006»



Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

This layout no longer exists. I have dismounted it to take place *Syrah "Planura"*.
I hope you enjoy it  


Regards,

Filipe Oliveira


----------

